# Your Tritype (so others can see) Part 2/2



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I always see people looking for others who share the same tritype so I thought I would try and bring those people together. Your username will be recorded with your vote so you can see who is which tritype!

*Caution*: You cannot change your vote. Only vote if you're sure!

This is poll 2/2 since there can only be 20 options.
The other poll.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Just to clarify how to view what other people voted:


Sonny said:


> Click on the number in an option that someone has voted for.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

*Shameless bump*


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

Great idea!  A lot easier than digging through the bajillion posts in the 'What's Your Tritype' thread.

926 here.

EDIT: whoops, had both threads open and accidentally posted in the wrong one S: In my defence, they looked identical xD


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

6w7-8w9-4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

7w8 1w2 4w3


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

592 here. Hmmmmm. . .


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Shoot, I think I'm 584 not 684. Tooo late~


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

4w3 1w2 7w6.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

5w4-9w8-4w3


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

7w8-8w7-4w3 Sx/So.


----------



## SummerSkies (Sep 24, 2011)

6w5 4w5 9w1


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

iMaven said:


> 4w3 1w2 7w6.


Nice signature disclaimer  hehe.



Dark Romantic said:


> 7w8-8w7-4w3 Sx/So.


Best tritype. I'm not one bit biased at all.


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

4-9-5 here (I rarely see this exact tritype...and I'm pretty sure it's right, at least I'm sure of the 4 and 9) sp/sx. I stress that if anyone wants to have a conversation with me, or talk to me about anything that may be on your mind, you can...I don't always engage first with other people, but I am always open to talk to.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Ughhhh I wish we could change our answerssss.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

sleepyhead said:


> 5w4-9w8-4w3


I'm a 5w4, 8w9, 4w (3 or 5, not sure) ..... *virtual handshake*


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Spades said:


> Ughhhh I wish we could change our answerssss.


Edit - SORRY I figured out the answer to my own stupid question about the polls!! I wish I could delete posts. Anyway thanks for posting these. Are you a 5 or a 7?


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

5-9-4 (Triple Withdrawn my ass.)


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Cherubic Rogue said:


> Edit - SORRY I figured out the answer to my own stupid question about the polls!! I wish I could delete posts. Anyway thanks for posting these. Are you a 5 or a 7?


Definite 7. I knew almost nothing about enneagram when I typed myself as 5.

I don't really buy into the tritype thing but I'm something like 748.


----------



## dpt727 (Jul 16, 2012)

7w8, 4w3, 9w8 Sx/So


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Spades said:


> Definite 7. I knew almost nothing about enneagram when I typed myself as 5.
> 
> I don't really buy into the tritype thing but I'm something like 748.


You know what's funny? When I knew almost nothing about the enneagram, some other people typed me as a 7!!

In your case the mistyping is probably a complement because 7 integrates to 5 when healthy.  In my case,probably not so good. hahah. But that was 10 years ago...

I am not sure if I buy into the tritype thing at all either. Enneagram is about your core desires & fears.. the other stuff seems like explanations for specific individual behaviors which kind of ruins the point/core of enneagram theory. Nevertheless, it's a fun game.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

5w4 4w5 1w2


----------



## xXDominoXx (Aug 18, 2012)

4w3 468 sx/so


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

7w6 definitely, not sure of others but probably 794.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

According to the principles of my latest psychological enneagram theory (see my last post in the popular recent "enneagram opinion" thread), I can be validated as a 541 (in fact, in this theory, every 5 is also a 1 in the shadow sense).


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

3w4-7w6-8w9 or 3w4-7w6-1w2 sp/sx


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

748

Definitely 7w6, probably 4w5 8w9


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

zerocrossing said:


> 748
> 
> Definitely 7w6, probably 4w5 8w9


Dead same as me!! What's your stacking? Mine is Sp/Sx.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

Spades said:


> Dead same as me!! What's your stacking? Mine is Sp/Sx.


Gosh, I'm not sure! I am newly minted as 748! 

I was under the delusion that I was 731 because that's how I tested on PerC and it kinda fit with my MBTI type so I latched onto it. 

Someone with name cred suggested I take a look at 48 or 41. I had actually been gravitating towards 4 for the past few weeks and had been avoiding taking a look at 8 (because I didn't really want it, and I knew that it was true!). 

I test 5w4 on RISO-HUDSON and some other instruments, so it was not a big leap to flip that around to 4w5, particularly when the 4w5 is blatantly obvious based on who I was in my early 20s. I clearly had a major 8-streak as a kid, so I knew the 8 would find out me sooner or later. 

The only real question at this point is whether I should flip the 7/6. But in looking at the two, it seems clear that the core is a 7 with a strong 6 wing.

Anyway, the next adventure is to find out the instinctual subtypes. I've done tests and am all over the map. Katherine Fauvre is going to help me a bit with sorting it out, but at first glance she thinks it's so/sp or sp/so.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

zerocrossing said:


> Gosh, I'm not sure! I am newly minted as 748!
> 
> I was under the delusion that I was 731 because that's how I tested on PerC and it kinda fit with my MBTI type so I latched onto it.
> 
> ...


Very interesting! I test 5 on most tests as well! I thought I was a 5w4 for a very long time. I've also considered 3 and 1 fixes and Sp/So. Crazy stuff! I even though I was a 6w7 for a couple weeks, but I'm just too much of a self-confident optimist/idealist.

Edit: I don't really like the Fauvres. I've talked to them before and seen their posts on Facebook and I just can't agree with a lot of what they say.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

Spades said:


> Very interesting! I test 5 on most tests as well! I thought I was a 5w4 for a very long time. I've also considered 3 and 1 fixes and Sp/So. Crazy stuff! I even though I was a 6w7 for a couple weeks, but I'm just too much of a self-confident optimist/idealist.


I hear ya! I do apparently have a pretty strong 6 wing because there is a lot that I can relate to in some of the 6 descriptions. BUT I am always 1000% certain (or deluded!) that I will land on my feet and that everything will turn out fine in the end. I don't think any core 6 could say that.

And if I'm honest with myself, it really is true that a lot of my need for mental stimulation is really a diversionary tactic to keep me from dealing with myself. So it's 7w6.



Spades said:


> Edit: I don't really like the Fauvres. I've talked to them before and seen their posts on Facebook and I just can't agree with a lot of what they say.


Well, honestly, I don't have a strong opinion on the Fauvres. I did purchase a Fauvre questionnaire reading just to get more input. I was somewhat skeptical, but then in her email she landed on that 48 suggestion - which was exactly what I had already been secretly thinking. And I must say, _that_ was pretty uncanny because I definitely did nothing clever to try to skew the questionnaire in that direction. In fact, I filled out the questionnaire before I even seriously considered a 4 heart fix. And there's _no way_ I would have intentionally tried to get her to sniff out the 8! The 8 was my deep dark secret. LOL!!! (I think my dad was 8w7, and much as I loved my dad, the thought of me taking on his 8 is kinda scary).

Anyway, she'll look at the instincts in a separate email for no further charge, so why not? It's additional input.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

It seems I already voted, though I've retyped.
However, my tritype is probably the same as when I voted.
For fun, I'll type up my typing history here:

5w4-8w9-4w3 Sx/Sp
3w4-8w9-5w6 Sp/Sx
8w9-3w4-5w6 Sp/Sx
8w9-4w3-5w6 Sx/Sp
8w9-5w6-4w3 Sx/Sp
8wX-5w6-4w3 Sx/Sp

How circular.

Pretty sure I'm correctly typed now at either 854SX or 845SX. Currently assessing the wing on type 8 - I can see both wings.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

8w7-7w8-4w5 represent. c:


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

847-The messenger


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

KilljoyKoala said:


> 8w7-7w8-4w5 represent. c:





SharkT00th said:


> 847-The messenger


Same tritype as me!

748.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

548. I'm mostly just am amalgamation of 4 and 5 with sx cream on top.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

478 
4w5-7w6-8w7 Sx/So


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Another boring 146 :crying:


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

954... just realized it today. Took me a while, as I didn't like the idea of being a triple-withdrawn (don't like the idea of being shy, really), but obviously I'm identifying with it regardless.


Also found this while verifying, wanted to share (relate to almost all, but bolded ones that struck a chord; pretty good set of adjectives, imo):



babblingbrook said:


> I tried. Feel free to add or delete things.
> 
> 9-5-4:
> 
> ...


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

514 here, at least that seems to be where I'm landing most of the time these days.


----------

